# aggression or bredding rituals



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

ok i have a video but cant upload it

but i cought my fish doing somthing weird and not so normal from there normal behaviour

i came in and they were side by side in the middle of the ship i have, then starts rubbing against each other changing sides and then the locking of the jaws things

i have read it can be pre breeding or what not

but during the day i have an albino one and a black lava one,, the black ons is alot smaller as the white one has dominated... and gorwn bigger faster...

and albino always chases the black one every time is come out of the ship.... i have recently given them a ball to play with and the black one wants to have a go but the white one wont let him near it... kinda sad

as he then gets chased back into the tank

then last night i walked into the above and today it was back to normal


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

What kind of fish are they?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

sounds like oscasrs.

id say theyre just being aggressive with eachother. if they were a breading pair, they would hole up together near a cave or decoration.
keep an eye out for torn fins and missing scales


----------



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

no damage to any of the fish, its more liek playful agression

but my only problem is one is much bigger than the other..... 
and yes they are oscars.... black lava is oscar's.... thought it was self explanatory with what fish i have....


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

there is no such thing as "black lava oscars". theyre called tiger oscars, just for your further information. i just assumed what you meant based on your description


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

S. american cichlids will often establish a "pecking order" like birds do with jaw-locking to determine the stronger fish. But if you see blood, fungus or chewed off fins, consider separating them. Up-load your video to you-tube or photobucket and link to it in your thread. You can't upload directly to this board.


----------



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

aspects said:


> there is no such thing as "black lava oscars". theyre called tiger oscars, just for your further information. i just assumed what you meant based on your description


tiger oscars ALSO knowen as lava oscar's

maybe not where you live but where i come from there is such a thing.....

for further information im no longer using this site, full of superiour and condisending people...

bye


----------



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

emc7 said:


> S. american cichlids will often establish a "pecking order" like birds do with jaw-locking to determine the stronger fish. But if you see blood, fungus or chewed off fins, consider separating them. Up-load your video to you-tube or photobucket and link to it in your thread. You can't upload directly to this board.


i woud love to upload the video, but i cant... as i mentioned in original post... thank you, dosnt matter now any how

but im finding articals to be more useful than this site.. everyone on here is an expert, and belives they know more then everyone else... ill stick to articals.... even with all the info i gave, people just assumed they knew what i was asking, when no one had a clue!!!!

i know all about the jaw loaking things.. my question was more or so getting to the point how do i know if they are breeding rituals... and then i gave the type of behaviour the fish are giving... etc and all i get is info about the jawlocking which i already new, stated my fish were doing it in original post. and some **************** telling me ther is no suck thng as a black lava.... whteves... that wasnt my question.... nore the response i was looking for

but its fine... ill figure it out on my own... this place is as bad as a pet shop/aquarium they know **************** all, just tell you what they think you want to hear......


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Quit thinking you are so high and mighty and get over it. Yeah there is usually many common names for some fish. Aspects was kind of blunt there, but most people do call them tiger oscars. I can't help you with what it is, because i don't know. Trashion was just confirming what fish you have so we don't give you wrong information.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

i checked all over, no mention of "black lava" oscars. and ive been in this hobby for a long time, and never heard that before. i wasnt being condesending, rather informative as you seem to misinformed about the name of your fish. if you want to find more information on them, you will have a difficult time if youre searching "black lava" oscars. however type "tiger oscar" into any search engine and you will find all kinds of useful information. 
maybe you should tone it down a little bit. you might find that people here are just trying to help you out.

good luck


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Of course you should always search for articles. No need to ask about something you can look up. Don't waste our time. But if you don't understand your results of get contradictory answers, go ahead and ask. You are going to get guesses when you ask a question. Not everyone will understand your description or your question. It hard to know exactly what you want. And if only perfect responses were posted, you would wait a long time for them. Don't abuse people who reply, even if you think they aren't on target. Just clarify your question. If you are mean, we will all ignore you (there is a button for this) and you will never get a useful response. Someone spent the time to read your query and is trying to help. Knowing alternate names will help your searching. 

The more detailed the post, the better the answers. What kind of fish? (answered) What size? What size tank? etc. 

Can't upload a video, ever? or can't upload because of technical difficulties (like sizing) we can help you with?

Can you see breeding tubes? Could you post a pic?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol... get your underwear in a bundle much? Actually what you've stated is a common misconception among new aquarists. A "blue tetra" can be many many species from different genera and may not be a tetra at all which makes common names practically useless. In your entire first post you failed to mention even a general common name, only calling them by the color of the fish which is the reason that Trasion asked to confirm a fish... your snutty response of "thought it was self explanatory with what fish i have" put YOU on the high and mighty response list. I'll be watching...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

*sigh*

Alright, that's enough. It looks to me that pretty much everyone is in the wrong on this one except Trashion.

Aspects, you live on a little rock way out in the ocean some 3000 miles away from the rest of us. The odds are good that you are going to occasionally miss hearing a colloquial name of some fish or another, no matter how long you keep fish.

madamsuz, even though aspects' retort was in his usual style, ( _which counts as another strike against him_ ) you really did start this one by apparently blaming others for not knowing what you were saying and being a bit snippy about it.

itwuzhere, your post was completely and utterly useless as well as pointlessly hostile. I wonder how many more of the 101 posts you're so proud of will likewise turn out to be junk for deleting when I sift through them?

emc7... wow. Et tu ? 

I think this thread is finished.


----------

